# BSNL EVDO Data Card in Opensuse 11.1



## abhishek98 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone help me out! I want to use my BSNL EVDO Data Card on my Opensuse 11.1 machine.

Thanks in advance 


Abhishek


----------



## hellknight (Jan 28, 2009)

Follow these steps.. i think that your modem may get detected
1. Open Yast
2. Then click on Network devices in the left pane.
3. Click on Modem in the right side.

Yast should autodetect your modem... if it does.. then just enter your username, password and the dialing number.. if it doesn't then please post the results here..


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 9, 2009)

you can optionally install wvdial and then after connecting your modem to the computer, open up the terminal and 
sudo wvdialconf
and make sure your modem is detected..
now open up your /etc/wvdial.conf using vi as root
sudo vi /etv/wvdial.conf
enter your details and then save..close vi and 
sudo wvdial

This should connect yo to the internet..

can anyone suggest me a graphical bandwidth monitor for such connections..


----------



## vallish_k (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,
I connected the EVDO card but there is no item like ttyUSB under /dev. There are items like tty0 to tty25. Because of this am unable to edit wvdial.conf file, since it has the Device field as /dev/modem. What could be wrong? please help.

Also, Yast says that there are no modems connected to your machine. Am using a Lenovo Y3000 series laptop with gnome. I tried even on KDE, but to no avail.

Thanks,
Vallish


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 21, 2009)

^post the o/p of 
wvdialconf


----------



## vaithy (Apr 21, 2009)

Open the terminal as root/sudo

type
'
#lsusb

you may get output like this . 

Bus 002 Device 027: ID 05c6:3197 Qualcomm, Inc.
Bus 002Device 001: ID 0000:0000
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
........

Above entries' Bus 002 Device 027: ID 05c6:3197 Qualcomm, Inc. is the new device which shown in my laptop ZTE modems are from Qualcomm chip. so watch out
 red colour may be any of the number remember it. 

type thihs command
# modprobe usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x3197

Terminal simply again give you the command shell

Now open nano/vi
 ensure that the module gets loaded to your kernel each time you restart your system by adding the following line into /etc/modules,

_usbserial vendor=0×05c6 product=0×3197
_

again type ,
#lsusb -v | grep Qualcomm

You will get this out put,
_
Bus 004 Device 022: ID 05c6:3197 Qualcomm, Inc.
idVendor 0×05c6 Qualcomm, Inc._

 Now its time for us to create the dialup profile. Its so simple with “wvdialconf” command.

    #wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

In reality I did't use the wvdial.conf.

I open kppp simply configured in the GUI interface by giving required details.. while dedecting the modem watch for 'ttyUSB0' point this. Inthe user name give yourBSNL user name and password is BSNL password ( this is your phonenumber).
I find it very useful using the kppp instead of wvdial.. however kppp is not working for me in kde4.0 versions of all distro presently I am using Sidux


----------



## abhishek98 (Sep 30, 2009)

thank you everyone for your help!!

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thank you everyone for your help!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 2, 2009)

I recall seeing this somewhere before so I'm posting that thread in here as well just in case it has something more to add to this . 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111221


----------

